# Dank seeds



## Johnny5968 (Aug 30, 2020)

Has anyone ever try this company?..There in Michigan.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

There,m are some peeps on here from Michigan. Hope they can chime in.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 2, 2020)

Never heard of 'em, much less ordered from them. IMO.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Found this. Subcool was on this site at one time.

SubCools The Dank Seeds
TGA Seeds was formed in 2001 by a small group of dedicated medical growers who had grown tired of the false claims that are still common to this day in the seed business. Instead of following the industry standard, they had the idea to do "open source breeding" gaining information and specific data from thousands of medical cannabis growers. TGA strains are used to ease the suffering of people worldwide from: pain, nausea, tremors, nerve pain, anxiety and even social disorders. Their focus is the genetics - not the business of seeds and they do not believe in short cuts the rest of the industry is taking like Feminizing seeds or creating Auto Flowering strains by combining low potency ruderalis with common hybrids. Instead it has taken them a decade just to perfect their flag ship high THC-V strain Jack the Ripper, or their Cup winning strain Vortex.  The Attitude Seedbank is proud to be one of TGA's select retailers and we have these organically produced marijuana seeds for sale on the Attitude website. It all started as a TGA Genetics and this is how we would know the brand until the October 2017. Since then Subscool's The Dank Seeds are a separate company. The thing which has not been change is the top quality and value of their products. Well known, respected and sought after wide range of items is still available, just under different name.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

I ordered twice from them over the past 4 yrs
I like Barney's farm seeds  They took CC and about 1 week del


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Its my understanding that he has actually passed away. Here was Subcool on MP.
Me and him joined about the same time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

He did die right before the Virus hit the US
He had bad lungs not sure what diease but he had it for a long time and finally got him
Good Guy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

This was the article I originally read back in Feb
https://www.celebstoner.com/news/marijuana-news/2020/02/02/subcool-marijuana-breeder-dies/


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 30, 2020)

Some blue cheese I'm growing at the moment.. Dank seeds of Michigan...So far they look great..3 weeks In flower


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 7, 2020)

TGA was my favorite breeder to get seeds from under the old medical program here. His strains live on, RIP Subcool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

Anyone grow any La Plata Labs seeds
I still have a few


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah Subcool could grow some dank.


----------



## nobogart (Oct 8, 2020)

a great loss to the community was a pioneer in the flavor profiles department!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

Anyone ever grow Grapefruit Badass


----------



## Chris628 (Oct 23, 2020)

Are you a Maine grower? Do they ship out of State?


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Oct 23, 2020)

I am growing subby's Krytox, Raspberry Jelly, and strawberry daiquiri he sent me as testers.  They have been good producers.  Since he passed I have no idea if the dank seeds is still in business.   I do know he was raided a few months b4 he passed and they took all of his gear

2b2s


----------



## Chris628 (Oct 24, 2020)

The selection looks great but it almost looks too good to be true with the genetics they have available. Did notice alot of them say "Drop Shipped From Overseas" so your still risking them getting confiscated at the border.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Oct 24, 2020)

I know Jaws gear is fire, you might want to check it out. Tell him I sent you and he might give you a tee shirt too lol

2b2s


----------



## Chris628 (Oct 24, 2020)

What's the site? I'm on the hunt for a high cbd/low thc strain now to help with my wife's chronic pain.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

I usually recommend checking out Dinafem for great cbd selection..... but they are in a little bit of trouble at the moment. Likely can find their gear from seed banks though.


----------

